# 'Awtss' slang?



## Clank

Hi all,

Just would like some help.

What does 'awtss' actually mean?
Is it a tagalog slang?

How do we use it?


Thank you.


----------



## niernier

It;s the corruption of the English word "ouch" which is used to express sudden pain. Usually, it's a response to a painful experience or situation for example, after reading a sad love story or watching a melodrama.


----------

